# Seiten aufruf in einer JSP



## n-aimless (13. Jan 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Passwort abfrage gebastelt. Wenn der Benutzer die Richtigen Daten eigeben hat, möchte ich eine HTML seite aufrufen. Ich habe es mit dem Kontruktor versucht, was aber nicht funktioniert. Wäre cool wenn einer ne antwort und vielleicht ne art openbook kennt


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jan 2007)

Tutorials gibts doch wie Sand am Meer,
z.B. http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=jsp-tutorial&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

in einer JSP Logik einzubauen und eine HTML-Seite einzubinden ist aber gar nicht so leicht,
ich selber wüßte das im Moment auch nicht da ich nie auf die Idee kommen würde, das so zu machen,

für Verarbeitung von Benutzerinformationen und Auswahl der Anzeige ist ein SERVLET zuständig, eine reine Java-Klasse

lerne in der Richtung mal weiter, mit Servlets ist vieles einfacher


----------



## n-aimless (14. Jan 2007)

hi du hast wahrscheinlich recht mit dem was du sagst, aber sehen das meine Lehrer anders... die stehen total auf JSP ^^


----------



## Guest (15. Jan 2007)

Servlets gehören zu JSP genau wie Beans. Man muss das als teil eines ganzen sehen und nicht alle verschiedenen Teile von Java aufteilen. 

Eine seite aufrufen nachdem der Benutzer autohorisiert wurde geht einfach mit nem 
	
	
	
	





```
response.sendRedirect("intern.html");
```
So wird der Benutzer auf diese Seite weitergeleitet ohne wirklich was davon zu merken.

Weiß nicht genau ob es so beabsichtigt von dir ist, aber das wäre mir jetzt spontan so eingefallen^^


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (15. Jan 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine seite aufrufen nachdem der Benutzer autohorisiert wurde geht einfach mit nem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist falsch. Bei nem Redirect merkt der Benutzer schon was, weil der Browser eine neue Anfrage sendet. Mit einem Forward merkt der Benutzer nichts davon.

JSPs sind übrigens Servlets, somit ist theoretisch in JSPs alles möglich, was es in Servlets auch gibt. Praktisch ist eine JSP nur für die Ausgabe/Response zuständig, nicht für die Business- oder Kontrolllogik.


----------

